# how did you get your username



## Treats4me (Aug 11, 2007)

my mommy made it for me. i always want treats or whatever food my mommy has so i got treats4me.

:bunnydance:

tabby


----------



## Roxie (Aug 11, 2007)

I dont no how mommy just made it up one day 
~Roxie (the ANGEL!!:bunnyangel


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 11, 2007)

I got my username because it's the name of my and my sis's rabbitry. She has an account on here too....but she doesn't come on often. Her username is BSAR.....Blue Sky Acres Rabbitry's abbreviation (sp?) So yea...

Blue Sky Acres rabbitry


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 12, 2007)

Since we dont have our own username yet, we use mamas... And she got hers because (and I quote Simi here) " She lloves me more"... However, mommy didnt have me or Ash when she came here, so I guess it was just whoever got here first *shurgs* 

-Sisi


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 12, 2007)

Were the same sisi


----------



## browneyedgal (Aug 12, 2007)

My eyes are brown around the edge and deepblue iris. my momma's eyes are brown too. we're both gals so that's our shared nickname.

MiMi 


here's a pic of my eyes


----------



## SDShorty (Aug 16, 2007)

Well I don't have my own, my mommy just lets me use hers. but she says hers means she's from San diego and she's a shorty. Which I don't get, because from my point of view she seems pretty tall to me :shrug:


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 17, 2007)

i have to use my mummy's username too. she's called girlzillabecause she's known for her fiesty temperment, like godzilla. 

if i had my OWN username it would probably be "tubbybunny" because i'm a fatso patso.

ayups


----------



## girlzilla (Aug 17, 2007)

wow browneyedgal, your rabbit is really beautiful. 

my ludo would probably turn straight for her...


----------



## tamnjo (Aug 20, 2007)

My username is Tamnjo because my name is tamme(tam for short) and my daughters name is Josee(Jo for short) so Tam 'n Jo


----------



## browneyedgal (Aug 20, 2007)

thank girlzilla


----------



## ~DopeyDoo~ (Aug 26, 2007)

Mammy made it for me.....she is so cheeky!!! She always says I should of been called Dope instead of Hope, I totally don't agree with her.....AT ALL!:grumpy:


----------



## riley_rulz (Aug 26, 2007)

while my human was not looking, i made my OWN username!!! hehe!

-Riley


----------



## okiron (Aug 27, 2007)

Mommy's middle name backwards


----------



## EiuGirl316 (Aug 27, 2007)

Mine is where my mom went to college so I just use it.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 28, 2007)

I just use my dads, there's 12 of us so genius came up with Wabbitdad12.
What can you do, he's just a human afterall.


----------

